# Tips to avoid racing thoughts/voices/images?



## Flowki (May 29, 2019)

I've never had much problem with this but a strain lately (purple Afghani) brings on a lot of very deep thinking that at times can become overwhelming. It's nice to become so critically logical in thinking but for reasons I guess you don't need to know it can become a negative. Sometimes I fear that it has put my brain into ''turbo'' mode and that something mentally might snap due to over load if I continue to smoke that strain too heavy.

Maybe it isn't that particular strain? I do smoke more now than I use too, so perhaps it's that alone. When I say more, it isn't a lot, I only smoke about a pipe a night of this stuff, other stuff at times I'd have two pipes as it wasn't as strong. In the past it was normally a few pipes a week, but always on night times as I don't want to become dependent or too casual with it like a lot of my friends have.

I also noticed with this strain that if I smoke a pipe too soon before sleeping the racing uncontrolled thoughts start while I try to sleep. It's difficult to explain, it's like I'm thinking something to myself but in the shadows so to speak, is a whole other conversation going on, as if my conscious brain is thinking on one track and the subconscious is thinking on another, and I become aware of that separate track intermittently. This can be alarming because the other track can include random imagery or sounds that I don't expect. It's nothing psychopathic or violent, but just random shit.

I did a bit of reading already on this and the only conclusion I've came to so far is that I have (mentally I guess) an intolerance to higher thc strains. The suggestion is that a strain with higher levels of cbd will be more calming to racy thoughts and also allow you to tolerate higher levels of thc. It does make some sense since a lot of strains these days just blast you with high thc low cbd.

It is a little embarrassing to talk about this as many people I know who smoke never ever get these feelings, so I feel as if it's a weakness or something. I do enjoy the relaxed and even deeper thoughts that I get from being stoned, but I do worry that perhaps I don't have the right psyche to handle it long term aka psychosis risk. So any advice is very appreciated as I'd like to continue smoking.


----------



## Hydro4life (May 29, 2019)

Flowki said:


> I've never had much problem with this but a strain lately (purple Afghani) brings on a lot of very deep thinking that at times can become overwhelming. It's nice to become so critically logical in thinking but for reasons I guess you don't need to know it can become a negative. Sometimes I fear that it has put my brain into ''turbo'' mode and that something mentally might snap due to over load if I continue to smoke that strain too heavy.
> 
> Maybe it isn't that particular strain? I do smoke more now than I use too, so perhaps it's that alone. When I say more, it isn't a lot, I only smoke about a pipe a night of this stuff, other stuff at times I'd have two pipes as it wasn't as strong. In the past it was normally a few pipes a week, but always on night times as I don't want to become dependent or too casual with it like a lot of my friends have.
> 
> ...


Its good your talking about it and im sure the members on this forum will encourage it as most are very supportive and generally just want to help people!!
I have experienced this and im sure 99% of the people on this forum have too.
You have to find what strain of smoke best suits you.
Do you grow your own? 
If not id advise that you do!!
Sativa dominant strains are more of a high, where as indica strains are more of a stone.
Indica dominant strains generally make people lazy and relaxed, good for watching a movie, then crashing out, that sort of thing.
Sativas are what alot of people smoke as their daytime smoke to get things done around the house, even go out to an event etc as its more of a head high.
You might find an indica strain works well for you?

Another thing is the bud your smoking was probably harvested too early!! Harvesting early gives a speedy high.

If the strain you are smoking is strong then it will only intensify your speedy high.

My advice would be to grow your own, grow a few indica dominant strains and harvest later than earlier.

Good luck man!!


----------



## JohnDee (May 29, 2019)

Hi Flowki,
If you're in a legal state...just go buy some cbd caps...to try out your idea.

I've had some aniety and unwanted mental processes while tripping on shrooms. What psychedelic trippers sometimes do is to plan activities. Music or movies can distract and send your thoughts in a non-anxiety producing direction. Something like that...
Good luck,
JD


----------



## Varulv (May 29, 2019)

Dont worry yourself. Some strains are just like that. I remember one particular that had a tendency to cause instant paranoia. It was speedier than speed. Too much for use indoors for the most part. This was also felt in the body so it was perfect for going out for a walk. Didnt go quite as well with being among people for the paranoid tendencies it brought forth. A few beers took that edge off and actually made it into pretty nice party herb, unless you are afraid to dance haha. However physical activity is a great way to release stress from the body and calm the mind.

As for the particular strain you are refering to I would suggest you save it for the evenings and find something more suitable for sleeping. Keep in mind that its not only the drug but also the set and setting that play into effects. As for me I tend to find the sort of strains that make your body relax but the mind active more disturbing monday through friday than on weekends when I can just let the mind wander off without the stress of having to go to sleep.


----------



## Flowki (May 29, 2019)

That's all very helpful. Purple Afghani as far as I've read is ready in 9 weeks and it always looks more than ready by then but perhaps an extra week would be worth a try.

This is the first strain to regularly give me a bad experience, I do hope it's just the strain. You could also be right, lying in bed with nothing to do but think probably isn't a good plan. Evidently none of these issues arise if I'm keeping busy, only when disengaged and in thought. Other strains in thought have not done that to me in the past so again hopefully it's only the strain, It's nice to have the mind wonder as long as it returns ^^.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 7, 2019)

You might try meditation. It will help you to not only clear your thoughts, but it will help you to not pass judgement on them as they float by. This is likely causing the most distress. You can't stop having thoughts, you'll always have them, but you can control your judgement or reaction to them.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 26, 2019)

Flowki said:


> That's all very helpful. Purple Afghani as far as I've read is ready in 9 weeks and it always looks more than ready by then but perhaps an extra week would be worth a try.
> 
> This is the first strain to regularly give me a bad experience, I do hope it's just the strain. You could also be right, lying in bed with nothing to do but think probably isn't a good plan. Evidently none of these issues arise if I'm keeping busy, only when disengaged and in thought. Other strains in thought have not done that to me in the past so again hopefully it's only the strain, It's nice to have the mind wonder as long as it returns ^^.


Hey floki, I feel you. Smoked stuff that had me feeling like I couldn’t turn the mind chatter off. Sometimes, in my opinion anyway, that’s the medicine working right there. Working through the mind muck is what those mind fuck strains are there for, imo. I understand that not everyone wants to fry their noggins, but I like a good zinger every once in a while. Keeps the cobwebs down.


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 27, 2019)

watch your favorite movie that you can quote verbatim or close to & try to pick up on things that youve missed watching it countless times before. journal your thoughts & perspective on it as you watch it as a few years older person then when you initially saw the film.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 27, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> watch your favorite movie that you can quote verbatim or close to & try to pick up on things that youve missed watching it countless times before. journal your thoughts & perspective on it as you watch it as a few years older person then when you initially saw the film.


Funny you say that...when I smoke something like that and watch an older movie, I always end up watching it like a damn ISpy book.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 27, 2019)

Flowki said:


> That's all very helpful. Purple Afghani as far as I've read is ready in 9 weeks and it always looks more than ready by then but perhaps an extra week would be worth a try.
> 
> This is the first strain to regularly give me a bad experience, I do hope it's just the strain. You could also be right, lying in bed with nothing to do but think probably isn't a good plan. Evidently none of these issues arise if I'm keeping busy, only when disengaged and in thought. Other strains in thought have not done that to me in the past so again hopefully it's only the strain, It's nice to have the mind wonder as long as it returns ^^.


Maybe it’s like a terp overload or something? I couldn’t smoke the blue city diesel grown out by my buddy...dunno if it was his batch or how I was reacting to it at the time, but definitely had to lay off that one for a while. Almost every time I hit it was the onset of a panic attack. Not anymore for some reason.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 27, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Maybe it’s like a terp overload or something? I couldn’t smoke the blue city diesel grown out by my buddy...dunno if it was his batch or how I was reacting to it at the time, but definitely had to lay off that one for a while. Almost every time I hit it was the onset of a panic attack. Not anymore for some reason.


Yeah it could be that, the strain has a shit ton of resin production. I figured it may have been thc count but I've smoked crystal, been sick, edibles, looking through pin holes etc. On second thought you'd imagine an intolerance to thc might have shown before now.

Something else I considered was cob lighting, it's intense, I wonder if they have become light stressed while not showing visible signs. The res production on all strains improved going to cob but they didn't hit like this one. Maybe it's also possible that I smoked some bud that was too low down. Cob as you may know has a certain cut off point in penetration, perhaps some less than mature bud got into the mix. I do recall reading smoking stuff that isn't mature enough can lead to racy thoughts.

Probably will never know. Least it's nice to know others have been hit bad by a strain.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jun 27, 2019)

@Flowki - I have not tried this myself, but apparently black pepper may help:

https://cannabisdigest.ca/black-pepper-relieves-cannabis-anxiety/

https://www.leafly.ca/news/cannabis-101/this-everyday-household-item-could-counteract-your-cannabis-induc


----------



## Soiless (Jul 20, 2020)

Flowki said:


> I also noticed with this strain that if I smoke a pipe too soon before sleeping the racing uncontrolled thoughts start while I try to sleep. It's difficult to explain, it's like I'm thinking something to myself but in the shadows so to speak, is a whole other conversation going on, as if my conscious brain is thinking on one track and the subconscious is thinking on another, and I become aware of that separate track intermittently. This can be alarming because the other track can include random imagery or sounds that I don't expect. It's nothing psychopathic or violent, but just random shit.


Hey man, just stumbled upon this thread cuz i was searching things of that nature because of an expirience I had last night, one that you explained here in great similarity in my opinion. how are things these days? better? did you find it to be strain specific effects?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 20, 2020)

Soiless said:


> Hey man, just stumbled upon this thread cuz i was searching things of that nature because of an expirience I had last night, one that you explained here in great similarity in my opinion. how are things these days? better? did you find it to be strain specific effects?


One of the things I remember about the old mexi brick we would get when we were younger was if you smoked it before bed, you’d have those same sharp effects and the sounds would just pop. Anything that happened was that much more pronounced. Sometimes, in all honesty, I kinda miss it...


----------



## Soiless (Jul 20, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> One of the things I remember about the old mexi brick we would get when we were younger was if you smoked it before bed, you’d have those same sharp effects and the sounds would just pop. Anything that happened was that much more pronounced. Sometimes, in all honesty, I kinda miss it...


im talking more about a straight panic attack, because you feel your emotions and thoughts are all over the place...Ive never had shit like that before smoking nearly 7 years now...I took a pre workout yesterday that really fucked me up though and i thought smoking would help, but that was a nightmare im not sure that it is related but i've been having these racy thoughts popping in from time to time lately, but last night was baad


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2020)

Soiless said:


> im talking more about a straight panic attack, because you feel your emotions and thoughts are all over the place...Ive never had shit like that before smoking nearly 7 years now...I took a pre workout yesterday that really fucked me up though and i thought smoking would help, but that was a nightmare im not sure that it is related but i've been having these racy thoughts popping in from time to time lately, but last night was baad


Haha my Mrs just changed my protein shake. Have one for breakie before work and she never realised shed got me a pre workout one. Was out my tits for like 2 hours. Wanted to go run a marathon but stuck driving a machine. Fuckin nightmare man lol


----------



## Flowki (Jul 25, 2020)

Soiless said:


> Hey man, just stumbled upon this thread cuz i was searching things of that nature because of an expirience I had last night, one that you explained here in great similarity in my opinion. how are things these days? better? did you find it to be strain specific effects?


After this I was smoking some medical strain, higer cbd. It was very nice, you were stoned but didn't notice unless you tried to. Just like having a nice hot bath really.

After that I ended up with another much stronger strain in thc. The first time hit like an absolute truck and it stumbled me a bit, but calmed down after a few min. Then it seemed to be smooth sailing till now, I don't get racy dual thoughts on this strain even though it's stronger than the purple afgan was.

It seems like it was either the strain or I had some kind of mental insecurity with losing control. I hope it's the second and that's it's now fixed and never happens again ;p.


----------



## Soiless (Jul 25, 2020)

Flowki said:


> After this I was smoking some medical strain, higer cbd. It was very nice, you were stoned but didn't notice unless you tried to. Just like having a nice hot bath really.
> 
> After that I ended up with another much stronger strain in thc. The first time hit like an absolute truck and it stumbled me a bit, but calmed down after a few min. Then it seemed to be smooth sailing till now, I don't get racy dual thoughts on this strain even though it's stronger than the purple afgan was.
> 
> It seems like it was either the strain or I had some kind of mental insecurity with losing control. I hope it's the second and that's it's now fixed and never happens again ;p.


Well that's good to hear mate, seems like it really could be a state of mind kind of thing, made me stop smoking for a couple of days lol, but lit up yesterday and the day before and it was smooth.


----------

